# /dev devices definitions



## monte (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, can somebody help me, I need short definitions of this devices:
bpsm0
ctty
dcons
devctl
devstat
dgdb
fido
geom.ctl
io
kbd0
kbd1
kbdmux0
klog
kmem
mdctl
mcm
nfslock
psm0
ptmx
random
stderr
stdin
stdout
sysmouse
ufsid
ugen0.1
ugen1.1
urandom
xpt0
zero


----------



## phoenix (Feb 15, 2010)

`# man -k kbdmux`
Do the above "man -k" search for each of the devices, without any numbers attached.  They should all have man pages.

You can just do a `# man <device>` (ex "man zero") for most of them.


----------

